# Amazing girls, halftime at Army/Navy Game



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

These girls are probably better than the game!! http://e.blip.tv/scripts/flash/showplayer.swf?file=http%3A%2F%2Fblip.tv%2Frss%2Fflash%2F1826380%3Freferrer%3Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fsn124w.snt124.mail.live.com%25252Fmail%25252FInboxLight.aspx%25253FFolderID%25253D00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000001%252526InboxSortAscending%25253DFalse%252526InboxSortBy%25253DDate%252526n%25253D987314215%26source%3D3&showplayerpath=http%3A%2F%2Fblip.tv%2Fscripts%2Fflash%2Fshowplayer.swf&feedurl=http%3A%2F%2Fsoonereyo.blip.tv%2Frss%2Fflash&brandname=blip.tv&brandlink=http%3A%2F%2Fblip.tv%2F%3Futm_source%3Dbrandlink&enablejs=true


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

What girls?? Ok got it.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty good shape they are, nice to be young and full of strength.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah!! My knees don't even make it around the house with my braces. Those were the Golden Years. I was volunteering at the museum farm yesterday doing 1st grade field trips. Couldn't help but think those kids are in their Golden years and don't even know it)


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

We have a French song…. Ont n'a pas toujours 20 ans. Means we don't always have 20


----------



## rickc (Jun 27, 2009)

*THAT WAS AMAZING*


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Very entertaining. It's amazing how exciting things can be when people work as a team.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Amazing….......Wow, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I paused and called my daughter to watch it too. I liked it, but she loved it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Whats the big deal my wife and I do that just for our morning work out *NOT*
These gals are great.


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

I wonder how much practicing that required.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Wish I could have attended the Naval Academy, I did serve in the Navy however, those girls were simply amamzing!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They're amazing all right!! I got an appointment for Air Force, but couldn't pass the final physical because of my eyes :-(( H, well:-(


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Those kids were fantastic! Thanks a lot for posting this Bob. I have sent the link to my kids and grandkids. I think my 15 year old granddaughter will especially like it. She plays on the girls soccer team here in Kleppe.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Something like that happened to me too Bob. While in the Navy I was nominated as a candidate for the NavCad program. The first thing they did was take an eye test, and it showed I was a bit color-blind. That was the end of that.

Thanks a lot for this video Bob. It was really fun to watch those amazing kids perform. I sent the link to my kids and grandkids. I'm my soccer playing granddaughter will especially enjoy it.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow. Amazing. Even when I was that age I was incapable of that much talent. That definitely takes a LOT of practice.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

about the only thing I could do with one of those ropes is "hang myself"......and I couldn't do that with 1/2 that amount of energy! lol


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Best thing I have seen in some time.
It restores my Faith in the new generation.

Bob


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess the game was kinda dull after that. GREAT SHOw

Ray


----------



## Ozzy1812 (Oct 2, 2008)

This was one of the best things i have ever seen. they were great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone did good with choreography in addition to the girls performance and their ENERGY… 
Like, I jumped rope in an aerobics class for old men… uh, could never come close to something like that.

Thanks for posting, very entertaining… oh, since this is woodworking… someone did a nice job on the wood floors… !


----------

